# suche für C7-613 HMI Software



## kljosc (13 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe bei eBay für ein "Bastelprojekt" eine C7-613 gekauft und benötige nun für die HMI Funktionen die Parametriersoftware. Vielleicht hat ja jemand diese herumliegen und möchte sie verkaufen.

Danke
Klemens


----------

